# Captn' neg party



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 25, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Ya'll should Negg theCaptn' for keeping madmann in the positive light. Fucking americans never getting to the root of the problem.


 
Now that I have your attention! I am sick and tired of madman. This is a bodybuilding forum, not a forum for guys like madmann. I don’t care if I get neg repped for this. Some of you are thinking this but I have the balls to do it. I got nothing against theCaptn', he's a respectable guy and knowledgeable member, but I do madman. Madmann was already banned so why should he be allowed to post here? 

ps. Don't even think about negging HialeahChico305 for saying that and speaking his mind or I'll neg you.


----------



## 2B1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Because he loves cawk and is willing to put any cylindrical object into any hole.  

...Just sayin'

GICH!


----------



## ExLe (Oct 25, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Now that I have your attention! I am sick and tired of madman. This is a bodybuilding forum, not a forum for guys like madmann. I don???t care if I get neg repped for this. Some of you are thinking this but I have the balls to do it. I got nothing against theCaptn', he's a respectable guy and knowledgeable member, but I do madman. Madmann was already banned so why should he be allowed to post here?
> 
> ps. Don't even think about negging HialeahChico305 for saying that or I'll neg you.


 

Don't melt down brotha...

Faggman is the village idiot of IM...

Every place has a village idiot...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 25, 2011)

I was threatened with a 3 day ban for spamming when even single post from madmann is SPAM.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 25, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I was threatened with a 3 day ban for spamming when even single post from madmann is SPAM.


 

What did you spam?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 25, 2011)

ExLe said:


> What did you spam?


 
Captn???s wall with gross out pictures. It was very immature of me and I probably took it too far but I didn???t think it would bother him because it was a joke. But I guess it did. 
I figured since tranny porn was a big joke here that he wouldn???t mind and a friendly prank war would start.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 25, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Captn???s wall with gross out pictures. It was very immature of me and I probably took it too far but I didn???t think it would bother him because it was a joke. But I guess it did.
> I figured since tranny porn was a big joke here that he wouldn???t mind and a friendly prank war would start.


You need some anti-estergon bro, right now you're acting like a pussy...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 25, 2011)

Rednack said:


> You need some anti-estergon bro, right now you're acting like a pussy...


 For taking it too far or not far enough?


----------



## Rednack (Oct 25, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> For taking it too far or not far enough?


you should've swallowed thecaptn's cheddar, he don't like spitters...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 25, 2011)

Rednack said:


> you should've swallowed thecaptn's cheddar, he don't like spitters...


Naw, forget it. Ain't happening. I am standing my ground. Don't care if I get banned for it. I am speaking my mind. I strongly standby the neg Madmann party thread.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 25, 2011)

I hate to be the one to burst your bubble but from i'm looking, you aint got a pot to piss in...


but you can always lay your head on my lap and tell me all about it..


----------



## ExLe (Oct 25, 2011)

I see your anger...

Tranny porn is a rare gift only sent to special people you admire...

You sent it giggling like a school girl on prom night thinking of his laughter at the kind gesture hoping for a rep in return...

Instead you get a ban warning...


----------



## Curt James (Oct 25, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Madmann was already (snip)



_Who is this Madmann fellow?_ 

Funny, I never see his posts outside of Anything Goes.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 25, 2011)

madmann is the one who corn-holed call of ktulu without any lube, it appears...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 25, 2011)

Curt James said:


> _Who is this Madmann fellow?_
> 
> Funny, I never see his posts outside of Anything Goes.


 He has posted outside anything goes before: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/145275-high-reps-vs-low-reps.html 

He has already been banned also.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 25, 2011)

Rednack said:


> madmann is the one who corn-holed call of ktulu without any lube, it appears...


 So all of a sudden you have a problem with me?


----------



## Rednack (Oct 25, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> So all of a sudden you have a problem with me?


pouting about a poster and starting a thread about them in open forum called 'anything goes' is weak...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 25, 2011)

Rednack said:


> pouting about a poster and starting a thread about them in open forum called 'anything goes' is weak...


 You have already made a similar thread.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 25, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> You have already made a similar thread.


post proof...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 25, 2011)

Rednack said:


> post proof...


 http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/143296-i-think-youre-all-bunch-trolls.html http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/145133-raws-n-more-fucking-conman.html


----------



## Rednack (Oct 25, 2011)

and these threads are related to madmann ripping you a new ass how?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 25, 2011)

Rednack said:


> and these threads are related to madmann ripping you a new ass how?


 


Rednack said:


> pouting about a poster and starting a thread about them in open forum called 'anything goes' is weak...


there

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/145133-raws-n-more-fucking-conman.html


----------



## Rednack (Oct 25, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> there
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/145133-raws-n-more-fucking-conman.html


my shit was moved here retard..


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 25, 2011)

I swim for the Captn'.  I will agree with you that Madmann is a blue waffle, but you wanna talk shit about my Captn' and I will violate you anally.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 25, 2011)

Rednack said:


> my shit was moved here retard..


 Would it make you feel better if I posted it in another section?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 25, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I swim for the Captn'. I will agree with you that Madmann is a blue waffle, but you wanna talk shit about my Captn' and I will violate you anally.


 Where did I ever talk shit about the Captn' in this thread? I actually complimented him.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Rednack (Oct 25, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Would it make you feel better if I posted it in another section?


your faghood for madmann/thecaptn' is duley noted...it's a pity he don't like anorexic looking bitches like you, get the fuck over it..


----------



## secdrl (Oct 25, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I swim for the Captn'.  I will agree with you that Madmann is a blue waffle, but you wanna talk shit about my Captn' and I will violate you anally.



Somethin' tells me Cellar Door has had her stink hole violated a time or two. I like.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 26, 2011)

Anything Goes WARNING - Do not enter this forum if you get offended easily, just about anything is allowed in here and there is very little moderation! All hate, trash talking, flame wars, adult material, etc., is allowed in here. Adults 18+ Years Old Only!




I pos repped Maddman cause he wrote something funny enough to make me spit out my coffee. Other than that I think he is the remanant of an abused child.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 26, 2011)

and i drop a half mil at a time


----------



## Hench (Oct 26, 2011)

OP stop being such a fucking fag, this is AG...a world built for trolls! Either join in the fun or GTFO. If your itchy vagina continues to cause problems may I suggest moving over to the Open Chat section. 

I also highly doubt that the Captn threatened to ban you for some tranny porn, that is unless you posted a picture of a minger?


----------



## Madmann (Oct 26, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Now that I have your attention! I am sick and tired of madman. This is a bodybuilding forum, not a forum for guys like madmann. I don’t care if I get neg repped for this. Some of you are thinking this but I have the balls to do it. I got nothing against theCaptn', he's a respectable guy and knowledgeable member, but I do madman. Madmann was already banned so why should he be allowed to post here?
> 
> ps. Don't even think about negging HialeahChico305 for saying that and speaking his mind or I'll neg you.


 

Nothing worse than a fag with no life putting way too much stock into online boards.

You really need to chill and break the habit of your panties getting entangled for no reason.

This shit isn't that serious. No wonder BB wannbes have such bad reputation, in reality not e-forums.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 26, 2011)

Negged....again.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 26, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Captn???s wall with gross out pictures. It was very immature of me and I probably took it too far but I didn???t think it would bother him because it was a joke. But I guess it did.
> I figured since tranny porn was a big joke here that he wouldn???t mind and a friendly prank war would start.


 

Ktulu post this tranny porn pick you speak of...


----------



## secdrl (Oct 26, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Negged....again.


 

lol


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 26, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I swim for the Captn'.  I will agree with you that Madmann is a blue waffle, but you wanna talk shit about my Captn' and I will violate you anally.



Careful there with those threats CD, someone here may actually enjoy getting violated by you


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 26, 2011)

Hench said:


> OP stop being such a fucking fag, this is AG...a world built for trolls! Either join in the fun or GTFO. If your itchy vagina continues to cause problems may I suggest moving over to the Open Chat section.
> 
> I also highly doubt that the Captn threatened to ban you for some tranny porn, that is unless you posted a picture of a minger?



The captn may have been offended because the trannies had bigger cocks than him


----------



## Madmann (Oct 26, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> The captn may have been offended because the trannies had bigger cocks than him


 
Wow your humor is painfully pathetic.

You must be a close friend of Call of Cum-seekers.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Captn???s wall with gross out pictures. It was very immature of me and I probably took it too far but I didn???t think it would bother him because it was a joke. But I guess it did.
> I figured since tranny porn was a big joke here that he wouldn???t mind and a friendly prank war would start.



You're not getting banned junior, go and post on the meltdown thread


----------



## Rednack (Oct 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> You're not getting banned junior, go and post on the meltdown thread


too bad you can't pink his username and put fag under it..


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 26, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Captn???s wall with gross out pictures. It was very immature of me and I probably took it too far but I didn???t think it would bother him because it was a joke. But I guess it did.
> *I figured since tranny porn was a big joke here *that he wouldn???t mind and a friendly prank war would start.




Tranny porn is no joke around here.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## secdrl (Oct 26, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>



I've never liked coffee until I started reading your posts.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2011)

Rednack said:


> too bad you can't pink his username and put fag under it..



Those sort of privileges have been unfairly denied 

Kutu or whatever the fk his nigger name earned a lot of cred spamming the fk out of my page. It gave me a stiffy it did.

Sadly his feeble whining and grovelling on this thread brought it all crashing down like a house of cards


----------



## MDR (Oct 26, 2011)

This madmann character is a touch negative, but there have been a few insightful comments mixed it. I think I've actually repped him a time or two. Who gives a fuck about the rest. Hell, I can be a bit negative on occasion myself. If the forum is an outlet for someone's anger or frustration, so be it. Why in the hell should I give a fuck. The Captain is usually entertaining or at the very least interesting, so why should I neg someone who makes things more fun around here. Too much whining and crying going on up in here.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 26, 2011)

^^ Yup, some people need to harden up.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 26, 2011)

Rednack said:


> too bad you can't pink his username and put fag under it..


 Dude, we went over this, I can't be fag because I fuck your mother. Can you cover her abortion this time?


----------



## ExLe (Oct 26, 2011)

I am still waiting to see this Tranny pic you spoke of to assess justification towards your anger or overreaction...

I got impatient and checked Captns' wall and found no such posted pick...

All I saw was a bunch of gay emoticons...

I am begining to think this Tranny porn you spoke of was a fabrication meant to deceive us...

If this is the case I am very dissapointed...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Dude, we went over this, I can't be fag because I fuck your mother. Can you cover her abortion this time?


 
You can fuck whoever's mother you like. The bottom line is, if you're taking one in and around your mouth  . . . . .  you get the drift


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 26, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I am still waiting to see this Tranny pic you spoke of to assess justification towards your anger or overreaction...
> 
> I got impatient and checked Captns' wall and found no such posted pick...
> 
> ...


You're confused I spammed his wall with gross out pics and I compared it to tranny porn. Now that I think of it I am thinking of spamming his wall again. Ah, fuck it. As long as it pisses him off.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> You're confused I spammed his wall with gross out pics and I compared it to tranny porn. Now that I think of it I am thinking of spamming his wall again. Ah, fuck it. As long as it pisses him off.


 
 . . this kid is one twisted individual . .  that's all I got to say


----------



## ExLe (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought you were describing the Tranny pics as gross out pics...

Why didn't you mention this earlier, I have been waiting with anticipation...

Now I am dissapointed mixed with a bit of anger...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 26, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I thought you were describing the Tranny pics as gross out pics...
> 
> Why didn't you mention this earlier, I have been waiting with anticipation...
> 
> Now I am dissapointed mixed with a bit of anger...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . this kid is one twisted individual . . that's all I got to say


 Don't call me kid, bitch.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh, shit...sorry Cap. I got carried away again. ^ sorry for that.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> If you post that shit you sent me in PM, I will fucking seriously ban your faggot arse.
> 
> That was some fucked up repugnant shit beyond the boundaries of good taste and/or humour. And my fucking boundaries stretch to the limits.
> 
> You've been warned soldier


 

I have no boundaries!...

Ktulu pm me those gross out picks to me as reperations for the misunderstanding...

I am even more intrigued by these pics knowing they crossed Captns over stretched line...

reps will be rewarded...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 26, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


>


 God damn it. That post would have gave you a boner and made you puke. The pic doesn't work.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I have no boundaries!...
> 
> Ktulu pm me those gross out picks to me as reperations for the misunderstanding...
> 
> ...


 

 . .  just keep them off the forum . . thats all I got to say


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . just keep them off the forum . . thats all I got to say


 What about tubgirl?


----------



## ExLe (Oct 26, 2011)

I just saw them...







The "little one" was a bit disturbing...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok..ok.ok. I am sorry madmann. I dedicate this poetry to you: 






YouTube Video


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 26, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I just saw them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, whoa. That was a warmup. That stuff was weak. Do you want to see some really fucked up shit?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 26, 2011)

Cap, I am glad we are friends now. Curt James made me realize the wrong of my actions. I was planning on mailing you pictures and uping the grossness on the pics on your wall. I am glad I stopped.


----------



## 2B1 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Oct 26, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Whoa, whoa. That was a warmup. That stuff was weak. Do you want to see some really fucked up shit?


 

Yes...

Send...






YouTube Video


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 26, 2011)

Your pic didn't work.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 26, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> God damn it. That post would have gave you a boner and made you puke. The pic doesn't work.


 

Then find another fast...

I already have a boner I just need help with the puking part...

Vomiting and climaxing simultaneously intensifies the orgasim...

A much safer alternative to autoerotic asphyxiation...





  "wish I would have thought of that"


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 26, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Yes...
> 
> Send...
> 
> ...


 Well, I hope you were happy. Most people get nightmares from it.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 26, 2011)

I am not like most...

I have a unique sense of humor...

Things most people find repulsive I find hilarious...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 26, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I am not like most...
> 
> I have a unique sense of humor...
> 
> Things most people find repulsive I find hilarious...


I don't know why I find that photo funny.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I am not like most...
> 
> I have a unique sense of humor...
> 
> Things most people find repulsive I find hilarious...


 
Thats a fucking turnon!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 27, 2011)

What about this?: The sexiest midget hardcore sex - XNXX.COM


----------



## ExLe (Oct 27, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> What about this?: The sexiest midget hardcore sex - XNXX.COM


 

Got any midget trannys?


----------



## Madmann (Oct 27, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Cap, I am glad we are friends now. Curt James made me realize the wrong of my actions. I was planning on mailing you pictures and uping the grossness on the pics on your wall. I am glad I stopped.


 

LOL @ paying attention to Cunt James. 

That alone is worth two neg petition threads.

But don't worry Call of Tutus & Ballerinas, its not my style.

Neg solicitation threads are for, well, pussies like you.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 27, 2011)

Madmann said:


> LOL @ paying attention to Cunt James.
> 
> That alone is worth two neg petition threads.
> 
> ...



Teachers conference today? You seem to be out of school early.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 27, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Teachers conference today? You seem to be out of school early.


 

As young as I am, and old as you are, I've forgotten more than you will ever know or understand.

And I'm talking meaningful things in life, that don't involve being a nagging gimp who lives on e-forums.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 27, 2011)

Madmann said:


> As young as I am, and old as you are, I've forgotten more than you will ever know or understand.
> 
> And I'm talking meaningful things in life, that don't involve being a nagging gimp who lives on e-forums.



Like how to choke down a 10inch black dick.  Or make a wiffle ball bat disappear with your ass.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 27, 2011)

Madmann said:


> As young as I am, and old as you are, I've forgotten more than you will ever know or understand.
> 
> And I'm talking meaningful things in life, that don't involve being a nagging gimp who lives on e-forums.



OK sport, you delusional little cum dumpster, Everyone here knows that when you come out of your basement you get your lunch money stolen and kick me signs put on your back. But on here your worldly and a big bad ass with a hot girlfriend. But seriously you should consider therapy, you obviously need it. reality sucks but you should visit it sometime.


----------



## gearin up (Oct 27, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> OK sport, you delusional little cum dumpster, Everyone here knows that when you come out of your basement you get your lunch money stolen and kick me signs put on your back. But on here your worldly and a big bad ass with a hot girlfriend. But seriously you should consider therapy, you obviously need it. reality sucks but you should visit it sometime.


 
^^^^ x2 minus the cum dumpster part. I dont speak to children that way.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 27, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Like how to choke down a 10inch black dick. Or make a wiffle ball bat disappear with your ass.


 

Yawn, you are getting stale really fast. I'd advise you to quit while you're behind.



REDDOG309 said:


> OK sport, you delusional little cum dumpster, Everyone here knows that when you come out of your basement you get your lunch money stolen and kick me signs put on your back. But on here your worldly and a big bad ass with a hot girlfriend. But seriously you should consider therapy, you obviously need it. reality sucks but you should visit it sometime.


 
Sorry but your drivel is so funny to me.

If you could only realize just how idiotic and off-kilter you sound.
But we will never meet, so that enlightenment will sadly not occur.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 27, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Yawn, you are getting stale really fast. I'd advise you to quit while you're behind.



Lol that's where you like men right behind u


----------



## SFW (Oct 27, 2011)

So wait...Were not negging the capt? pussies


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 27, 2011)

Of course we are! But because he has not been abusing cats lately.  Not because he reps m&m


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 27, 2011)

SFW said:


> So wait...Were not negging the capt? pussies



ill make skinnygay180 pay the broken dishes, no worries .


----------



## Madmann (Oct 27, 2011)

skinnyqueer180 said:


> Lol that's where you like men right behind u


 
Its great to see them in my rear view mirror eating dust 
as I drive away in my mercedes benz with my girl at my side.

I thrive on their frustation of not having a life as awesome as mine.


----------



## awhites1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> This is a bodybuilding forum



 Uhm no. No it's really not.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 27, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Its great to see them in my rear view mirror eating dust
> as I drive away in my mercedes benz with my girl at my side.
> 
> I thrive on their frustation of not having a life as awesome as mine.



Rigiiiiiiht......mercedes benz with my girl at my side, you are delusional. How big is the diamond on your pinky ring?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 27, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> ill make skinnygay180 pay the broken dishes, no worries .



I don't understand how do u "pay the broken dishes" ? Must be third world shampoo factory humor


----------



## CG (Oct 27, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Now that I have your attention! I am sick and tired of madman. This is a bodybuilding forum, not a forum for guys like madmann. I don???t care if I get neg repped for this. Some of you are thinking this but I have the balls to do it. I got nothing against theCaptn', he's a respectable guy and knowledgeable member, but I do madman. Madmann was already banned so why should he be allowed to post here?
> 
> ps. Don't even think about negging HialeahChico305 for saying that and speaking his mind* or I'll neg you*.



negged for thatt statement lol


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 27, 2011)

SFW said:


> So wait...Were not negging the capt? pussies


That was actually the entire point of the thread but nobody got that. I don't feel the need to anymore when I offended the shit out of him via pm.

He wrote this before editing it: 

Originally Posted by *theCaptn'* 

 
_If you post that shit you sent me in PM, I will fucking seriously ban your faggot arse. _

_That was some fucked up repugnant shit beyond the boundaries of good taste and/or humour. And my fucking boundaries stretch to the limits._

_You've been warned soldier_


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 27, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> That was actually the entire point of the thread but nobody got that. I don't feel the need to anymore when I offended the shit out of him via pm.
> 
> He wrote this before editing it:
> 
> ...


 fuck that nigga the capt


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Nothing worse than a fag with no life putting way too much stock into online boards.
> 
> You really need to chill and break the habit of your panties getting entangled for no reason.
> 
> This shit isn't that serious. No wonder BB wannbes have such bad reputation, in reality not e-forums.



Eddie, Eddie, Eddie.... it's wannabes.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Thats a fucking turnon!


 indeed


----------



## 2B1 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## 2B1 (Oct 27, 2011)

7 inches of heaven for ya!


----------



## ExLe (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 28, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> fuck that nigga the capt


 
 . . Im as tanned as you now wetback  . . so make me some frioles already . .


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 29, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Where did I ever talk shit about the Captn' in this thread? I actually complimented him.



I didn't say that you did.  I said IF you do.  I was giving you fair warning.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I didn't say that you did. I said IF you do. I was giving you fair warning.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 29, 2011)

homos


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 29, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


>


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 29, 2011)

Rednack said:


> homos




Vag


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *theCaptn'*
> 
> 
> _If you post that shit you sent me in PM, I will fucking seriously ban your faggot arse. _
> ...


----------



## D-Lats (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 30, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


>



Wb Hebrew


----------



## D-Lats (Oct 30, 2011)

Whats up HOMOS? I had to take a break from verbally destroying this forum to compete. I had a tough time with the last few weeks of prep but its over now and I am back to spoon feed you all my pro tan infused jizz


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 30, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Whats up HOMOS? I had to take a break from verbally destroying this forum to compete. I had a tough time with the last few weeks of prep but its over now and I am back to spoon feed you all my pro tan infused jizz


 How'd you do in the comp, bro?


----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 30, 2011)

good to see you back, how did your comp go?


----------



## D-Lats (Oct 30, 2011)

Went good I learned ALOT!! My prep was dificult to stick to with no trainer. I got 6 place out of 8 lol! But they had all competed before.I will take what I learned and come back next spring for the trophy. I reccomend competeing if you have ever thought about it. It is the only real way to see where you are at. Its givin me soo much motivation to train harder and eat cleaner. I want to hit 270 in the off season to compete around 230 where I think I need to be to win. PS there were 100 bikini competitors back stage with us. Tittys and asses EVERYWHERE!! So many fake tittys!!


----------



## ExLe (Oct 30, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Went good I learned ALOT!! My prep was dificult to stick to with no trainer. I got 6 place out of 8 lol! But they had all competed before.I will take what I learned and come back next spring for the trophy. I reccomend competeing if you have ever thought about it. It is the only real way to see where you are at. Its givin me soo much motivation to train harder and eat cleaner. I want to hit 270 in the off season to compete around 230 where I think I need to be to win. PS there were 100 bikini competitors back stage with us. Tittys and asses EVERYWHERE!! So many fake tittys!!


----------

